# Cocktails And Chemo Donations Surpass Goal In 24 Hours



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Cocktails And Chemo Donations Surpass Goal In 24 Hours With Fundraising Web Store

When a blog entitled “Cocktails and Chemo” revealed the struggles of Joe Clark’s three-year battle with cancer and its impact on his wife Amanda and their young daughter, thousands of hearts were touched in Orlando, Florida, and the #JoeStrong movement was born. 

Now, three months after Clark’s death, social media has carried forth his legacy using the powerful vehicle of online fundraising. Within 24 hours of its launch, the Web store created by the Longwood, Florida-based Action Screen Printing had reached the goal of selling 200 T-shirts in support of the Cocktails and Chemo Foundation. To date, the site has generated more than $7,000 in sales benefiting the organization established by the Clarks to reach out to families facing a similar challenge.

The InkSoft-powered Web store offered men’s and women’s shirts with a left-chest Cocktails and Chemo logo and “Live loud, love deep, cry hard and take more pictures! #JoeStrong” on the back. Visitors were able to use drop-down menus to select men’s S to 4XL sizes and women’s XS to 4XL, along with a window cling package, in exchange for a $25-$28 donation, payable by credit card. 

The store page also counted down the number of days left in the campaign and displayed the number of shirts sold. The success of the Web store helped ensure the ability of Cocktails and Chemo.com to continue to provide a much-needed boost to cancer caregivers in the form of a monthly care package. It also attests to the reach and effectiveness of online fundraising stores. 

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

